# T-POSTS versus U-POSTS



## eb (Sep 14, 2003)

Ok, whats the differnce? Why should I buy one over another? 
I am running Hi-tensile electric fence and I can buy the little plastic insulators for either one...so what is the diffence? Is one better than another?


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

T posts don't seem to bend as easy, if you have to pull them back up, in particular.
Shadowwalker


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

The typical T posts for $2 each at the farm supply store are about 10 times stronger than the typical U posts I can buy from the lumber box store for $2.50 each.

But it depends on what you are finding for posts exactly & what your exact use is.

I have several 100 T posts, my sister bough a dozen of those little green U posts & I can bend them over by hand......

--->Paul


----------



## Zuiko (Apr 24, 2004)

I like t's also, the u's look too weak, its really thing metal, and no perpendicular. For high tensile, you will probably need wood for corners, braced well, but i would use t for the middle parts.


----------



## cntrydude (Mar 17, 2003)

2$ for a T post? I went to the farm store last weekend, 8' heavy T posts $3.50 ea! Price of steel is going sky high. 100' of 5' non climb fencing $133!


----------



## Debbie in IL (May 10, 2002)

The U posts are very weak - my Pygmy & Nigerian Dwarf goats can push them over. Again though, it depends on what you are fencing in. If they are bigger than chickens buy the T posts.

Debbie


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

cntrydude said:


> 2$ for a T post? I went to the farm store last weekend, 8' heavy T posts $3.50 ea! Price of steel is going sky high. 100' of 5' non climb fencing $133!


 steel is expected to rise to nearly double the price it currently is , which is double what it was last year !, 
if you know youre going to need posts or anything like that, invest in it now, once it goes up ( and its practically doubled already ) it wont come down much , steel has been priced artificially low for some time, the rebuilding efforts by the us army/ gov have made steel and OSB double already, last year at this time a sheet of osb was 12-13.00 , now its well over 20, call your local lumber yard !

when we first got wind of it , we bought pallets of nails and screws , for construction , and we have went through most of that, the last price we got was last week , and that was $452.66 more than the same size pallet was last spring 

construction prices are rising exponentially !!!!
make sure if youre building , to take these rises into account !!!!
you builder ( if you have one) can lock in prices at the time you sign the contract with thier suppliers so you dont have any nasty"surprises" at the end of your construction loan!


----------

